# DVI-HDMI ATI-4870 Sound issues



## bionicuae (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi, I know this a topic that is talked about alot over the internet, but i cant seem to find an answer anywhere.

I've recently tried connecting my PC to my Samsung HDTV using a DVI-HDMI cable, but i cant seem to get the sound to work.

------------------------------------------
System Information :
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz
Architecture 64-bit
Capabilities MMX, CMov, RDTSC, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, PAE, NX 
Supported Slot Types PCI, PCI Express
Manufacturer Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Model 965P-DS3
BIOS Version F9
BIOS Properties Plug and Play, Flash 

Hardware ATI-Radeon HD 4870x2 
Software ATI-Catalyst Control Center v10.9
------------------------------------------

I've looked in the Sound options in Control Panel and i can see 4 devices listed.

ATI HDMI Output : Not plugged in
Speakers : Not plugged in
Headphones : Not plugged in
Digital Audio (S/PDIF) : Default Device

Searching over the internet, I've learned that I'm supposed to set ATI HDMI Output as my default sound device, but the Set Default option is grayed out, and i cannot click it.

Additional info:
I read somewhere that im supposed to plug a wire (SPDIF) coming from the Radeon 4870 into my motherboard, but there are only 2 slots on the graphic card, and both end up going to my power supply.

Also, I saw an article explaining the same issue with the NVIDIA card, where the author explains fixing this with changing some hex numbers (EDID?) in a .INF file from the extracted files before the installation process.

I tried looking for such a file in the AMD/ATI CCC extracted files, i found 4 .INF files but i cannot find the line EdidOverRide or something like that (lost the link to the article).

My DVI-HDMI cable is brand new, so it couldn't be from the cable.

Edit : I just found a cable around the house, which has a single male head on one end and 3 Red,White and Yellow head on the other. I plugged the one headed end to my PC, in the green slot for headsets and the other end (tried white and red, red one seems to work better) to the back of the TV, in a slot called DVI Audio, but the cable doesn't seem to be for that slot, i do however get abit of sound, its not very stable and has some static noise.

Back of the TV http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/8370/image007bn.jpghttp://img299.imageshack.us/img299/8370/image007bn.jpg
Edit : Ive also found this http://cgi.ebay.com/New-ATI-Radeon-...370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5ddfe212 but unfortunately i don't have a paypal account. Tried looking for it around but they don't have it, they've got other adapters that transfer sound, not this specifically.

Any sort of help and information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks

-Ali


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Use the adapter that comes with the video card, DVI->HDMI cables don't support audio but the adapter does.


----------

